# When to water after repotting?



## Hyun007 (Apr 11, 2016)

Right away after or held back? If held back, for how long? There was a couple of overcut on live root by accident and a connected stem bark which i all sprayed with hydrogen peroxide. Please advice.


----------



## troy (Apr 11, 2016)

I water right away, if you didn't soak the potting mix before repotting it's very dry


----------



## paphioland (Apr 11, 2016)

paphs phrags. Right away and soak your bark regardless of what kind it is.


----------



## Hyun007 (Apr 11, 2016)

I water it with anti fungus and bacterial tumeric solution mixed with water.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 11, 2016)

Right away- helps wash out dust/particles.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2016)

back into the usual routine.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 15, 2016)

I water before repotting. If not, I give a day or two before watering. 
I'm very careful not to break any roots while repotting, but little accidents can happen and I want any cut or damage to dry out before watering. 
Just me. Works well. never had any hickups after repotting. 
I just hate repotting. but I have quite a few to do this month. gosh! lol


----------



## Wendy (Apr 16, 2016)

paphioland said:


> paphs phrags. Right away and soak your bark regardless of what kind it is.





Ozpaph said:


> back into the usual routine.



These. I have soaked bark available all the time. Repot the plant, water the fine stuff through and carry on as usual.


----------

